# Caesars creek updates?



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am planning on heading out there next saturday for some crappie action....anyone having any hook ups out there?


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

websight says water level is at winter pool. Not sure the Temp, but should be mid-40s.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I put in at the campground ramp. Water level was at winter pool. No Ramps. Water color was a little muddier that I thought it would be. Water temp was a whopping 38-degree. I was looking for some crappie. I caught 3 White Bass and 1 Crappie right off the bottom in 17-23. Was there from 1:30 to 4o. I was the only one fishing as far as I could tell. There were some duck hunters and one canoe. I think I'll put away my rods for awhile. Good Luck Saturday if you go.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

...you're admitting there's no fish to be caught now, and that KILLS me. My husband did demand that I at least take them OUT of the truck, but even that made me sad. I put them all in a bunch, along with my tackle box, just baaaarely inside the garage door. That way I can grab them all in one swoop, if I want to! Every year I remind my fishing friends that I caught my PB LMB in JANUARY, it had warmed enough to melt all the ice on the water and my daughter begged me to go out one 45-degree sunny Saturday, it was so pleasant in the warm sun. We were at a private pond near Brookville and had almost no nibbles in the first hour, then a pole I had baited and left beside me started to slide into the water...I grabbed it up and gave a good yank, and she fought about all of ten seconds, then played dead (admittedly, they are less fun when it is cold). My eyes nearly popped out when I pulled her up--she was fat and bright, just lethargic--and I took her home. That was the only fish I had taken out of the water in years--and I haven't taken one out since ('02). We had postal scales and I weighed her at 5 lbs 9 oz, 25 1/2 inches long. We took pictures, then cleaned and ate her--she was delicious, that cold clean water (it was a clear spring-fed pond) made it some good eatin'. Her belly was full of bread (?) which led me to believe that some folks fed these fish like pets--thereby causing such guilt that I haven't taken another one out since. P.S. I did have permission to take any fish I wanted out. Anyway, never say die, you may have a good day to fish right around the corner!


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Not admitting there's no fish to be caught, just admitting sitting in an aluminum boat on 38-degree water with some wind thrown in is COLD! lol I caught some fish and had the whole lake to myself. If you want to try it sometime, let me know.


----------



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

I fished Ceasars on Christmas morning and did quite well 19 nice slabs on minnows and a shy bite slip float at 32 feet. Winter fishing at Ceasars is my most enjoyable time, no one running wave runners or jet skies and now one racing up and down the lake showing me they have a fat wallet for gas. Fishing can be slow at times but most often go home with a nice mess of fish for supper.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

GameHog said:


> I fished Ceasars on Christmas morning and did quite well 19 nice slabs on minnows and a shy bite slip float at 32 feet. Winter fishing at Ceasars is my most enjoyable time, no one running wave runners or jet skies and now one racing up and down the lake showing me they have a fat wallet for gas. Fishing can be slow at times but most often go home with a nice mess of fish for supper.


Interesting. I generally don't fish that deep. Were they on ledges, structure or something else? Right on the bottom? If not on the bottom, how deep was the water? White crappie or black crappie? Pretty cool to catch fish that deep.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

im planning on hooking up some crappie and some channel cats.

minnows and chicken breast


----------



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

I fished behind grave yard island (boat overnight camping area) in 34 feet of water approx 20 feet off the bank. Lots of stickups there but the bite is ever so sly, hence the shy bite floats, most of the bites are so shy that your float may mave 1/8 " really have to pay attention, using small to medium fathead minnows. I don't fish the ledges this time of year I always go for the deep water and most often do quite well.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Never heard it called grave yard island before. Where did that come from? lol


----------



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't know where the name came from, just have always heard it called graveyard island.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

well got went to CC from 9am-5pm

skunked.

used minnows but no takers. i did see a muskie swim right past me.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey friend, where did you fish at and what depth and baits didn't work?


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

i spent most of my time at th dam. used minnows anywhere from 10ft-40-50ft.

i also stopped by wellman boat dock but turned around quickly because it was way too shallow


----------



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you do any good up near the damn? Don't understand what you mean by way to shallow near the wellman boat dock?


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey everyone - haven't seen a post on this thread and was wondering what was meant by the water was too shallow at Wellman's boat ramp. I know the docks aren't in but the water is ok there, right?


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

are there saugeye or walleye in the spill way?


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Water level was 846.18 on Jan 3. Winter pool is 846.
Lake temp was 42.08.


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

Water is only about a foot deep near the ramp itself.No way you can get in or out there.


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

I did not know CC was 846 ft. deep.Must have sank.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

outdoorsjunkie08 said:


> are there saugeye or walleye in the spill way?


There are saugeye in the lake, so I assume they're below the dam as well.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

846 ft above mean sea level. Winter pool = average depth the lake is keep during winter. It only about 110 ft. deep. The easiest ramp to put in at is the camp ground (no $5 fee during winter).


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Maybe it is called Graveyard Island because it is a old Indian Mound. We know Indians built mounds for their burial sights. I believe this is the area you are refering too. Not for sure, just what I have been told. I always call it the Indian Mound not Graveyard Island.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you guys talking about the island back in a cove down by the dam?

Just curious.

Rob


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Rob - I think they are talking about the island over on the other side of the bridge (going away from the dam).


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks,

Hey, the ramps behind the beach are fine so I would think wellman's is good too.


Rob


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Good - if I get time this weekend I'm going to drive over and take a look at the lake. Would be cool if it doesn't freeze over....


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

LOL. You are new boat crazy aren't you buddy?
So are you going to take that new BassCat over there?
Need any company/help? lol.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh you bet Fletch - as long as it's not frozen over in a couple of weeks


----------

